# Sims 2 Double Deluxe wont install



## Saderocks721 (Dec 11, 2010)

I previously had The Sims 2 Double Deluxe installed on my pc, and it worked fine. Then there were some problems with my computer and i had to reinstall the operating system, and when i tried reinstalling it, it would download to maybe 34% before an error message would pop up saying something like:

A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'D:\Base\TSData\Res\Locale\Japanese\UI\fonts\FontStyle.ini' from the media.

Several of those would pop up when i press retry and I'm pretty much fed up and confused Help?!?!


----------

